# Are there any dating sites for people with social anxiety



## mljonzy

if there are i would really like to try one because i am too scared to try normal dating websites i don't trust anyone on them. if i could try dating someone with anxiety it would make me feel a lot better around that person because they would actually understand you a bit.


----------



## enfield

you are on it :b.

and the reason why it's so disguised is because if it wasn't disguised you would be inundated with posers and the competition for the females with SA would be through the roof (and when the guys didn't turn out to have SA the reputation of the site would deteriorate - well it might not ever even acquire reputation - and then the females would disappear, triggering a mass exodus of the males, until finally it was a desolate wasteland of dashed hopes).


----------



## TheaterofHope

enfield said:


> you are on it :b.


Perfect for long distance relationships (the safe ones)


----------



## pati

Observation tells me it's this site here.


----------



## mljonzy

how do people use this to find people for dating ? is there a part of this website to do that ?


----------



## TheaterofHope

BTW LOOK TO YOUR RIGHT >>>

*(Christian mingle thing that is the only advertisement I see on S.A.S.)*


----------



## enfield

mljonzy said:


> how do people use this to find people for dating ? is there a part of this website to do that ?


i think they post a lot and fill out their profile. and maybe they pay attention to particular people's posts that they like or that are located near their nesting place. maybe further they quote those people a lot and reply to them with inane things to spam them with quotation notifications and attract their attention. finally, if they have the courage, maybe the pm those people or send them visitor messages.


----------



## Mandachii

This site, I guess? :um

I don't think they're dating sites specifically for people who have SA.

You can also try going on gk2gk too if you'd like. It's not for people who have SA per say, but it is for geeks and nerds who want to find love.  But chances are you'll see plenty of gals on there who're shy, quiet and introverted. They might have SA too.


----------



## Cake

i don't think there are enough of us to make a dating site worth it.


----------



## TheFather

This pretty much is a dating site in disguise. I have a long distance internet relationship with a girl I met on here. 

I think this site has a pretty good function or side effect for that, but mum's the word on that. If word gets out, a lot of non SA guys will come here to prey on shy girls.


----------



## zant

I think OP meant like "real" relationships. In life ones, not internet ones. I would find that interesting too. I don't really care much for LDR's, sure you can TALK, but I mean it just seems pointless (to me) if you can't meet them, or only do every once in a while..


----------



## JustBeYourself

missamanda said:


> Observation tells me it's this site here.


You're right Amanda, that's what I was going to say...


----------



## ngjennifer34

JustBeYourself said:


> You're right Amanda, that's what I was going to say...


right!


----------



## s12345

TheaterofHope said:


> BTW LOOK TO YOUR RIGHT >>>
> 
> *(Christian mingle thing that is the only advertisement I see on S.A.S.)*


I see no ads whatsoever on this site. Thank you AdBlock. <3 <3


----------



## Gordom

zant said:


> I think OP meant like "real" relationships. In life ones, not internet ones. I would find that interesting too. I don't really care much for LDR's, sure you can TALK, but I mean it just seems pointless (to me) if you can't meet them, or only do every once in a while..


The internet LDR sounds much more like an old school pre-Internet pen pal rather than a relationship.


----------



## JohnWalnut

enfield said:


> you are on it :b.


Probably the closest thing to a social anxiety online dating site you will ever find, I agree.


----------



## Present

enfield said:


> you are on it :b.
> 
> and the reason why it's so disguised is because if it wasn't disguised you would be inundated with posers and the competition for the females with SA would be through the roof (and when the guys didn't turn out to have SA the reputation of the site would deteriorate - well it might not ever even acquire reputation - and then the females would disappear, triggering a mass exodus of the males, until finally it was a desolate wasteland of dashed hopes).





enfield said:


> i think they post a lot and fill out their profile. and maybe they pay attention to particular people's posts that they like or that are located near their *nesting place.* maybe further they quote those people a lot and reply to them with inane things to spam them with quotation notifications and attract their attention. finally, if they have the courage, maybe the pm those people or send them visitor messages.


Lmfao


----------



## falling down

it appears to me that you are currently posting on one.


----------



## ihatemylife

I think it would be silly.

Some "Normal" people will understand about your anxiety, and they're also just what you need to help ease you into a social life.

Two socially anxious people would get on with each other, but couldn't help each other imo


----------



## Cam1

http://www.shypassions.com/desearch/index.html

That's the direct link to the member search, don't need to sign up to search which is cool. I found someone that I wanted to message but they never responded.


----------



## scarpia

Shypassions - but very few people on there.


----------



## Cam1

scarpia said:


> Shypassions - but very few people on there.


I found 43 people from my area, and I live in the middle of nowhere Maine. An SAS friend of mine lives on Long Island and only got a few results.... Must be a lot of quiet people hiding up here >.>

Most were in their 30's though.


----------



## voodoochild16

I've found one that looks pretty good, but it doesn't have many members. I just registered to give it a shot, because you can't know if it's not worth it unless you try.

http://sadmatch.com/


----------



## alienjunkie

Christian mingle


----------



## voodoochild16

alienjunkie said:


> Christian mingle


I just hate having to eventually explain to a partner why I have such bad anxiety. Most relationships don't work out because of this.

SADMATCH.com may be the answer for me, and us.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Even if there's one. There would only be 1 girl for every 100 guys.


----------



## 2Milk

I don't know how you people have the balls to message people on here. I'm afraid that they might think I'm a loser, even though everyone already knows I'm a loser because of my threads.


----------



## xxDark Horse

2Milk said:


> I don't know how you people have the balls to message people on here. I'm afraid that they might think I'm a loser, even though everyone already knows I'm a loser because of my threads.


Just message as many people as you can. Message any girl you find interesting. The best thing about talking to someone online is that you won't be like "oh **** what the hell do I say next in 5 seconds?" You can reply in about an hour or two when you think of something to say. Plus it can be very scary to talk to girls irl if you have social anxiety.

Not to mention you get practice with talking to others.

My advice is try to message as many girls as you can because the worst thing they can do is not reply back or stop replying back and you don't have to worry about meeting them up in real life unless you two are close.

Tinder is also another option if you want to meet girls in your area without approaching them in real life but you'll have to man up a little bit because eventually you're going to have to ask them out on a date usually after about a day or two of talking. You're at the right age for Tinder and the app is still popular so try it out while you still can.

If you do use Tinder, I recommend not liking the blonde preppy looking college girls because most of them want a tall confident alpha male with amazing flirting skills. Swipe yes to the normal looking girls who seem nice and genuine.


----------



## 2Milk

xxDark Horse said:


> Just message as many people as you can. Message any girl you find interesting. The best thing about talking to someone online is that you won't be like "oh **** what the hell do I say next in 5 seconds?" You can reply in about an hour or two when you think of something to say. Plus it can be very scary to talk to girls irl if you have social anxiety.
> 
> Not to mention you get practice with talking to others.
> 
> My advice is try to message as many girls as you can because the worst thing they can do is not reply back or stop replying back and you don't have to worry about meeting them up in real life unless you two are close.
> 
> Tinder is also another option if you want to meet girls in your area without approaching them in real life but you'll have to man up a little bit because eventually you're going to have to ask them out on a date usually after about a day or two of talking. You're at the right age for Tinder and the app is still popular so try it out while you still can.
> 
> If you do use Tinder, I recommend not liking the blonde preppy looking college girls because most of them want a tall confident alpha male with amazing flirting skills. Swipe yes to the normal looking girls who seem nice and genuine.


It's not specific to girls, I'm afraid of messaging dudes and just talking about stuff when bored. Even though I know many of them are like me.

As far as dating goes I don't really care right now, I also find it easier to just talk to girls in real life because I can instantly get a feel of their personality. With online stuff it's just more anxiety because you don't know if they are going to find something funny or offensive.


----------

